# small distillery



## jhillock (Mar 20, 2008)

does anybody have experince with wiring methods in a distillery class wiring , by area etc i have to meet the fire marshall tomarrow and cant find much


----------



## Speedy Petey (Jan 10, 2007)

Are you the electrician or the GC?


----------



## jhillock (Mar 20, 2008)

*distillery*



Speedy Petey said:


> Are you the electrician or the GC?


sorry just learning Im the electrican i did meet with the fire marshal to day class div 2 only around the equipment can you help or any ideas


----------



## Speedy Petey (Jan 10, 2007)

I am not really up on classified location work. I'm sure some here are. 

I have to say, an internet message board is not a place to learn this stuff. I would get some real on-site help if I were you.


----------

